# jd 111



## pascotom (Oct 18, 2011)

My JD 111 is finally getting to the point where there is enough worn out that it needs to be replaced rather than rebuilt. I have had it for 30 years after buying it used and rebuilt it a couple of times. My questions are 

1) the 111 is pushing 30 years old (maybe 40) is there anything on the market that will give me that kind of service?

2) I am told that the mowers from the JD dealers are better than the box stores, is this correct?

3) if JD isn't as good as it once was what is a good mower? 

Thanks for your help, Tom


----------



## patsiilive (May 2, 2013)

1) how much yard are you cutting? Hills/slope? Just mowing or snow removal/ towing?
2) the box store models are of a much lesser quality than your old 111.
3) stick with Deere - just remember you get what you pay for


----------



## pascotom (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I just picked out my new JD x300. After a comparison with the box store D models it just made sense to go with the better quality machine. The price was a little tough to bear but you do get what you pay for. I am hoping it is the last mower I buy.


----------



## pascotom (Oct 18, 2011)

By the way, The JD 111 is for sale, any guesses about how much I should ask for it.


----------

